# Ss Brewtech "Chronical" 7 Gallon Conical Fermenter



## Florian (6/5/14)

Seeing the info on these is scattered over a few threads, none of which actually carry the product name in the title, I thought I'd start a dedicated one that we can use for all things Chronical (But please no clock jokes...).

I've just heard from Gary at Newera Brewing that my chronical is sheduled to arrive in Brisbane in July.  

There are only 30 of them left up for grabs on that delivery, all others seem to be spoken for already. Next delivery after that is end of August.

I found a bit of a review on the Chronical on our sister forum.



And just for completion some links that have been posted previously:

https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/products.html

http://www.ssbrewtech.com/products/7-gallon-chronical

http://youtu.be/Gusm8fnuDzQ


----------



## djar007 (6/5/14)

Did you put a deposit down mate. Or is it not at that stage yet. Regards dave


----------



## Florian (6/5/14)

No deposit yet for me, mate. Just contact him via the ETA button on the product page, he'll put your name on the list and it all goes from there.


----------



## djar007 (6/5/14)

Awesome. In that case I am on the list woot.


----------



## lukiferj (6/5/14)

Man these things look nice :icon_drool2:


----------



## Newerabrewing (6/5/14)

Hi all thanks for the interest I can confirm there is a small qty of 7 Gal Conicals (Chronicals) coming in July the supplier Ss Brewtech can not keep up with production they have over 2000 back order at the moment. There is around 30 pieces of unallocated stock so please contact us via the web site if you wish to put your name on one or more. Stock limitations only apply to 7 Gal Chronicals. The Brew bucket which is due in July has adequate stock coming in however plenty of orders on that as well.

If anyone is interested in larger units we are looking at bringing in a limited amount of the 17 Galon half barrel units into the country by Aug/Sept pricing will be up on web site shortly but expect very good value. 

If anyone has any further questions please don't hesitate to contact me via web site.


----------



## Newerabrewing (6/5/14)

Also just to clarify if you have contacted me via email or through the web site you are on the list there will be a presale for these products however until we get confirmation that they are on there way we don't expect or require anyone to put any money down. When the product is in transit we will process your orders via pay pal and that way if you change your mind no problem to refund before it gets here. I can confirm that we can accommodate local pickup from Brisbane just have to let me know when as we don't have a show room. Freight is tricky so if you want a freight quote just let me know your location and will let you know but if your on the east coast then it will be bad but let me know and I will give you a more accurate price. If you miss out on these units don't worry we will have more stock arriving in late August.


----------



## dicko (6/5/14)

Post deleted...measurements are now on the site


----------



## sluggerdog (7/5/14)

I really like the look of the brew bucket, except it needs a thermowell to be any real use to my needs.


----------



## Newerabrewing (7/5/14)

Sorry should Clarify my last post Freight on Eastern side of Australia is not too bad Freight to WA, NT and SA is not quiet as good.

Also as per Brew bucket with Thermo well there is talk of such a mystical beast being produced however we probably will not see in Australia this year as its still in the design phase.

Regards

Gary


----------



## spryzie (8/5/14)

Dumb question, can I mash and boil in these (and thenferment of course)?


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

Hi No its not an all in one unit sorry its only for fermenting. Such devices do exist however I would leave it up to the more experienced among us here to offer advise on something that does all three.


----------



## spryzie (8/5/14)

Ah, so don't apply direct flame to it.

What's the maximum temperature of any liquid you can put in it?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/5/14)

If only the brew bucket had a hole/valve on the bottle of the cone.......


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/5/14)

spryzie said:


> Ah, so don't apply direct flame to it.
> 
> What's the maximum temperature of any liquid you can put in it?


I'd say you could easily no chill in these. Happy to be corrected...


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

That's a good question its 304 grade stainless steel so the temp of the liquid wouldn't be an issue it will handle very hot liquid temps is just not the what its designed to do. Again there are far more qualified people on this site to answer this however general rule of fermenting is you try and get as close to your pitch temp as possible ie when it goes from the kettle to the fermenter it usually needs to be chilled as quickly as possible (watch this space in the future for an interesting possible product to do this) Then it goes to the fermenter as close to were you want to pitch your yeast so for Ale it would be 18 and larger lower. So although the unit could take hot temps it really shouldn't come to that.


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> If only the brew bucket had a hole/valve on the bottle of the cone.......


Hi are you thinking so you could drop the trub through the hole and take off the yeast cake. If so watch this space there is strong talk of a pro series bucket with just that feature plus a thermo well but no real time frame or price expect it to be at best end of the year. And between current bucket and conical


----------



## spryzie (8/5/14)

Sweet. I'm just thinking it would be a great no chill cube.

Poor in boiled wort, seal. Pitch yeast 24 hours later. No more plastic fermenter or cubes!

My only concern is metal expansion around the ball joint.


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'd say you could easily no chill in these. Happy to be corrected...


No Chilling should be fine I assume you mean taking it from kettle to fermenter and not using any form of cooling device in between sure I you can do that however again I think best practice is still to cool as quickly as possible to avoid infection although less chance of infection in stainless steel then plastic


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

spryzie said:


> Sweet. I'm just thinking it would be a great no chill cube.
> 
> Poor in boiled wort, seal. Pitch yeast 24 hours later. No more plastic fermenter or cubes!
> 
> My only concern is metal expansion around the ball joint.


Again if you made sure it was properly sanitized and what not then should be okay the silicon gasket is pretty good as far as air and lquid goes obviously still got an airlock on it. Don't think there would be any issues around the ball joint as these are the real deal and very high quality any liquid you put in is still going to cool pretty quick.


----------



## dago001 (8/5/14)

I wouldnt no chill in something like this. Seen what happens to a cube when it cools. The only way to no chill in this type of vessel is to be able to control the expansion/contraction of the vessel by letting in air. It may be possible, but who wants to see their shiny bling all dented up, because didnt want to buy a chiller. It kins of defeats the purpose of a stainless fermenter if you are no chilling in plastic then fermenting in S/S. I have no chilled, but now use a plate chiller and stainless fermenters. As reported by someone else on this site - a distinct improvement in overall beer quality. The best investment for a few years - on the list for a couple of brew buckets.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Florian (8/5/14)

spryzie said:


> Poor in boiled wort, seal...


Bang! Big dent in shiny fermenter.

Do not completely seal a stainless vessel when no chilling. It will most probably collapse under the negative pressure.

You could however attach a Co2 hose at very low pressure via a bung in the lid, or just use a sanitary air filter instead. See No chill in corny thread for more info.


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

Hi All in reference to the no chill idea all though it is possible it is not recommended as stated above fermenters even stainless ones especially stainless are not designed for this purpose with the price of relatively cheap wort chillers it just makes good sense to chill as quickly as possible and then put your wort into the fermenter as close to pitch rate as you can. Of course you can then ferment at what ever the temp that best suits your style.


----------



## Newerabrewing (8/5/14)

Florian said:


> Bang! Big dent in shiny fermenter.
> 
> Do not completely seal a stainless vessel when no chilling. It will most probably collapse under the negative pressure.
> 
> You could however attach a Co2 hose at very low pressure via a bung in the lid, or just use a sanitary air filter instead. See No chill in corny thread for more info.


Just on the subject of using CO2 just remember that the Ss Brewtech Fermenters are only rated at 5psi which is designed primarily for transfer situations you so as Florian suggests you would need to keep your co2 pressure very low.


----------



## Bridges (11/5/14)

No chill in stainless. Put a bung in and then an air filter, keg king catalog p.51 as it cools it will suck in clean air. No damage to fermenter.

_"0.2 Micron Air Filter _
_These 0.2 Micron Air Filters will filter out microbes and bacteria. They can be used in many different ways. They can be used with our wort aerator pumps (above) so you can aerate your wort, or can be used as an airlock in the top of your fermenter. They can also be used to filter air going back into a cask when dispensing real ale."_


----------



## lael (11/5/14)

ooh! exciting! not too long away either. Thanks!


----------



## sav (15/5/14)

17 gallon I'm interested. 
Sav


----------



## sav (15/5/14)

Looking at the bucket x2 too qld. What would the height be stacked on each other thanks

Sav


----------



## stux (17/5/14)

Newerabrewing said:


> Hi All interested in some feedback around the popularity of the 7 Gal vs 17 gal versions there is some talk from the states of a 14 Gal version by end of year but price difference may not be great between the 14-17. So my question is how many of you would prefer a 14-17 Gal version and how many are happy with 7 Gal We are planning on brining 17 Gal in Aug but limited stock info on the Newera Brewing web site.


I brew 60L batches (fills three kegs)in 60L fermenters with not enough headspace. Thus Super interested in the 17G conical, but most likely will not be getting SWMBO approval this year


----------



## Mardoo (17/5/14)

Sweet!


----------



## sav (18/5/14)

Newerabrewing said:


> Hi Sav sorry for the late supply just over 1 metre stacked I think not including top airlock.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to put a couple inside we can arrange pickup to save freight if you like in Brisbane


How much for the 2 buckets all up thanks. Is that 1 metre total with 2stacked. 
Sav


----------



## dicko (18/5/14)

Guys,
This is not a Retailer Thread.
Please use the pm facility or ask questions in a retailer thread.

@Newareabrewing, please contact Austin at admin re gaining retailer status if you havent already.

Cheers


----------



## Newerabrewing (18/5/14)

dicko said:


> Guys,
> This is not a Retailer Thread.
> Please use the pm facility or ask questions in a retailer thread.
> 
> ...


Hi dicko

Have already asked for retailer status a couple of weeks ago even offered to go on the sponsored program but heard nothing back. Subsequently have only been answering any questions that are asked not actively selling still hoping someone might answer my retailer request though.


----------



## Newerabrewing (18/5/14)

sav said:


> How much for the 2 buckets all up thanks. Is that 1 metre total with 2stacked.
> Sav


Hi Sav

Yes just over 1 metre stacked plus top airlock/blowoff for any pricing check out the website or send me a message with your delivery details and I will let you know.


----------



## dicko (19/5/14)

Newerabrewing said:


> Hi dicko
> Have already asked for retailer status a couple of weeks ago even offered to go on the sponsored program but heard nothing back. Subsequently have only been answering any questions that are asked not actively selling still hoping someone might answer my retailer request though.


Yes mate, I thought that may have been the case. 
I will chase it up with admin..


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/14)

How did we go with this, Dicko? Then you can move this thread


----------



## dicko (21/5/14)

dicko said:


> Guys,
> This is not a Retailer Thread.
> Please use the pm facility or ask questions in a retailer thread.
> @Newareabrewing, please contact Austin at admin re gaining retailer status if you havent already.
> Cheers





Newerabrewing said:


> Hi dicko
> Have already asked for retailer status a couple of weeks ago even offered to go on the sponsored program but heard nothing back. Subsequently have only been answering any questions that are asked not actively selling still hoping someone might answer my retailer request though.





dicko said:


> Yes mate, I thought that may have been the case.
> I will chase it up with admin..





Cocko said:


> Newera is the distributor/importer and direct on line.
> 
> Full pint [We] are the Vic exclusive dealer, Hence we started a retailer thread.
> 
> ...


Guys,
I asked that you use the PM facility for sales enquiries and answers.

Most on here don't want to read sales spiel in Gear and Equipment and most dislike heavy handed moderating.

None of us want to lock this thread as members are genuinely interested in this new piece of equipment but if this situation persists then it will be considered.
At this stage I will hide all the posts relevant to sales and enquiries.

Newerabrewing; I strongly suggest that you contact Austin at Admin again re your current status


----------



## Newerabrewing (21/5/14)

dicko said:


> Guys,
> I asked that you use the PM facility for sales enquiries and answers.
> 
> Most on here don't want to read sales spiel in Gear and Equipment and most dislike heavy handed moderating.
> ...


thanks have been in contact with Austin thanks for the Assitance


----------



## mckenry (23/5/14)

Anyone going to bring these into NSW?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

Postage from either Bris or Melb is very reasonable considering the cost. Naturally, in our imagination, these things are the size of Stone and Wood's main fermenter but actually it's not all that big, could easily trip over it in the dark.


----------



## Rieewoldt (23/5/14)

I've been given a freight ballpark figure of around $35 dollars to Perth for the 7 gl chronical which I think is more than reasonable! Can't wait.


----------



## Wilkensone (23/5/14)

Kayne said:


> I've been given a freight ballpark figure of around $35 dollars to Perth for the 7 gl chronical which I think is more than reasonable! Can't wait.


Jeeez I can barely get an A4 box for the same price on some things!

Looks like I might have to buy one :lol:


----------



## HeavyNova (27/6/14)

Just put my name down for one of these bad boys!


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

just picked up this baby...


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/14)

what sort of fridge are you using?


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> it's already four minutes.


Thought I'd double it up to keep the tension.

Brad blew his load early and liked the post before there was anything likeable...


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/14)

edit wars

Went the brewbucket because it has to fit in a KegMate... I take it you have a taller fermenting fridge?


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

I've got 6 to choose from, pretty sure at least one of them will do.
Once I have decided which one I might give some away.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/8/14)

Kayne said:


> I've been given a freight ballpark figure of around $35 dollars to Perth for the 7 gl chronical which I think is more than reasonable! Can't wait.


I hope that ball park quote is right, if not buy one direct from me and pick up.
Nev


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

Oi, no retail blub blub in this thread!


----------



## Newerabrewing (14/8/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I hope that ball park quote is right, if not buy one direct from me and pick up.
> Nev


I can tell you all now most of my ball parks are way off especially to perth


----------



## Newerabrewing (14/8/14)

Florian said:


> just picked up this baby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate your the second person behind me that I know of to have a Ss Brewtech Chronical 7 its one of the many benefits of living in Brisbane


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

Newerabrewing said:


> Congratulations mate your the second person behind me that I know of to have a Ss Brewtech Chronical 7 its one of the many benefits of living in Brisbane


Cheers mate, thanks for letting me pick up so early. 

Shame I missed you at the office, but the girl behind the counter was a good enough substitute I guess. 

Now I gotta

a: find time to brew
b: buy my very first airlock (or just be done with al foil or glad wrap or whatever)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/8/14)

Florian said:


> Oi, no retail blub blub in this thread!


Just helping a fellow brewer or isnt that allowed ?


----------



## Batz (14/8/14)

I'm really proud of my _'I don't need one of these'_ attitude at the moment.

Hoping I still feel this way tomorrow.

Batz


----------



## Florian (14/8/14)

That's very unusual for you, Batz, better go for a check up if you still feel the same tomorrow.

In all honesty though, when I drove to pick it up I thought to myself that I really don't need one of these, seeing I don't even brew.
But I had already committed to it, and it might even spark some brewing passion for a little while before I completely retire from brewing and start working on my vineyard in the Caribbean.

Anyway, enough OT.
So without starting a whole debate again, cleaning with sugar soap or not? I have some bottles that I bought over three years ago, maybe they still have 'the good stuff' in them? Doesn't say anything on the label.


----------



## Batz (14/8/14)

Florian said:


> That's very unusual for you, Batz, better go for a check up if you still feel the same tomorrow.


it is



> In all honesty though, when I drove to pick it up I thought to myself that I really don't need one of these, seeing I don't even brew.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dicko (14/8/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I hope that ball park quote is right, if not buy one direct from me and pick up.
> Nev





Florian said:


> Oi, no retail blub blub in this thread!





Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Just helping a fellow brewer or isnt that allowed ?


Agree with Florian but this is not a retailers thread....use the PM Nev....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/8/14)

dicko said:


> Agree with Florian but this is not a retailers thread....use the PM Nev....


Boy that is harsh no more helping out it looks or branded as a rouge.
Nev


----------



## dicko (14/8/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Boy that is harsh no more helping out it looks or branded as a rouge.
> Nev


Gee Nev a PM would not cause any other comment from members.


----------



## blekk (27/8/14)

Ok asking over here due to it being a dedicated Chronical thread. Anyone know what pressure these will be able to hold? I know it states 5psi for transfer but what about fermenting?


----------



## Florian (27/8/14)

Same, 5psi. Doesn't matter if you're transferring or fermenting, 5psi is the rated pressure for the vessel.

Now, there is a chance that the fermenter is able to hold more pressure but I would not recommend to try this.


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/9/14)

So what's the go for actually using one of these things?

I've got a nice American Amber fermenting away in mine, after a couple of years of glad wrapping it's nice to hear the blow off bloop blooping away!e ferment is good to

So, when do I need to drop the yeast? From what I've been reading, about 4 days into the ferment is a good start, and then every couple of days there after.

How does one deal with dry hopping? 5-7- whatever days then drop?

Any advice appreciated!

Cheers!

FB


----------



## Fat Bastard (19/9/14)

So I dropped the trub tonight... came out quite easily through the 1.5" butterfly valve I have fitted along with a 1" hose barb. Yeast still seemed quite active 4 days in, although I'm sure I could see a definate point where the cleaan dropped yeast came out after the cold break and assorted crap that got in from the boil. was about 0.75l from a total of 21 odd litres into the fermenter.Sound about right?


----------



## Spiesy (19/9/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> So what's the go for actually using one of these things?
> 
> I've got a nice American Amber fermenting away in mine, after a couple of years of glad wrapping it's nice to hear the blow off bloop blooping away!e ferment is good to
> 
> ...


Being that it's hard to see what's happening without lifting the lid, you could go with gravity or pH readings, to know where your ferment is at, if you want to be technical. 

Listening to the "bloop bloop" or knowing how that particular yeast generally rolls, if you don't want to be technical.


----------



## Florian (19/9/14)

those amounts sound about right, Fat Bastard. since I no chilled in the fermenter I dumped the trub before pitching yeast and got about 2 large waterglasses full. after a week or so I dumped yeast and got the same amount. continued dropping yeast during crash chilling.

since I now have the sight glass attached before the butterfly valve it should be even easier to see what's there to dump and when to close the valve.

i think pics are in the other thread, will get onto one of the mods and see if we can merge/split the threads, one brewbucket and one chronical.


----------



## welly2 (31/5/16)

Yeah, new toy arrived today! 





Looks smart as a carrot. I'm very pleased. And more pleased that it fits in my new fermenting fridge, so that's a bonus.

Question I have is about pressure transfer from fermenter to key. Does anyone have a video or instructions on how to do this?

Cheers!


----------



## danestead (1/6/16)

welly2 said:


> Yeah, new toy arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't pressure transfer, however I do gravity transfer.

I have changed the valves on my fermentor to butterfly valves with triclover fittings to enable me to put one of these on it for the transfer.

http://www.newerabrewing.com.au/ss-brewtech-pressurized-transfer-conection/

That goes on the valve on the front of the fermentor and I've put a length of hose and a liquid disconnect on it. The beer goes straight from fermentor to keg, down the liquid post. You will notice the fitting linked above has a pressure release poppet type thing on it. That is held down by a small spring and I've found the pressure from the beer isn't enough to open it (let beer leak on the floor). If you were applying co2 pressure through the top of the fermentor, I'm not sure this fitting would be the best choice. You may be able to work around it by taping down that pressure release poppet thingo though. It is not the most ideal fitting for the job, but all that I could find and it works fine for my purpose. All that is required is the fermentor to be above the top of your keg and it will drain in with no exposure to oxygen (if you purge the keg and line prior).


----------



## welly2 (1/6/16)

Smart. I like that idea and might well have to pick up one of those myself. Cheers!


----------



## welly2 (5/6/16)

So I've got my first Chronical fermented beer on the go. Question. Actually two questions.

Firstly, how long into the fermentation process do I want to dump the trub? I understand a few days is good?

Secondly, I don't have a lot of headroom in my fermentation fridge and was planning on putting a sheet of wood under the fermenter so the legs are a bit more stable. This would probably mean that the airlock isn't going to fit. Is there another option rather than using the airlock or can you get low profile airlocks or could I just cling film/saran wrap the top of the fermenter as I do with my plastic fermenter?

Cheers!


----------



## quadbox (5/6/16)

Just throw a barbed elbow on there and run a blow off tube


----------



## stilvia (5/6/16)

I've just kegged my first beer from my 14gal conical. I only dumpped trub on day 2 and only had about 1L before it cleared up. I ended up pulling another 3L of trub/yeast (prob 2L of trub) when I kegged it. I suspect a lot of trub came from the 2 week cold crash. Would be interested to know how often others dump the trub as well. I'm thinking of buying a sight glass to run under the bottom butterfly to see when it needs emptying (like the Williams Warn setup).


----------



## welly2 (5/6/16)

Homicidal Teddybear said:


> Just throw a barbed elbow on there and run a blow off tube


Oh there's an idea. Blow off tube into a jar of starsan would work?


----------



## Weizguy (5/6/16)

Barbed elbow/tube/bubble bottle or glad wrap and tape/band.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/16)

I'm keenly eyeing off the 64L Chronical. My question is, is it too big for single and double batches? I mostly brew singles, the odd double and maybe once a year I'd fill her right up to aim for 3x kegs for a party etc.

Looking at the amount of CO2 generated by fermentation being well above the headspace volume I'd have in the 64L with a single batch I think there is no risk of residual oxygen with a healthy ferment. 

So my concern is more around physical handling, size of vessel to clean etc. or are they a good size even if mostly only doing single batches? Hoping they are and the extra buffer to be able to ferment large batches is simply an added bonus? Thoughts from those who own a 64L and mostly ferment singles/doubles would be much appreciated!


----------



## Grainer (6/6/16)

I plan out on trying singles in mine !


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/16)

What are your thoughts on the size now you have it in your possession, singles be fine and not annoying or cumbersome?


----------



## Grainer (6/6/16)

Its much smaller than I thought it would be!! I will probably put a 30L batch threw it initially.. but i am overseas for 3-4 weeks now.. also waiting for a bucket load of triclover fittings to arrive from China


----------



## Grainer (6/6/16)

I sould actually see if it would have fit in the freezer.. my guess is not.. regardless the freezer is for sale when I get back from Overseas


----------



## dannymars (6/6/16)

I do doubles in mine all the time... no singles tho, If I'm doing a single I'll usually just use a better bottle or something.

the deadspace/trub loss is a bit large for a single I reckon.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/16)

Interesting, so the trub loss shouldn't change though right? As that is the finished yeast, hops and other break material that's made it through. Size of vessel shouldn't change that should it?

On the dead space I guess with the pickup tube there is a minimum lower level you can rotate that arm to. Does anyone know what volume is left in the fermenter below that point? 

If one was to dump the yeast/trub before cold crashing the brew, that would increase the losses if using the pickup tube as there would be beer in the conical section with no yeast/trub cake below it?

Hmm maybe I'm better off with a 26L....


----------



## bullsneck (6/6/16)

FWIW, I use my 64L to make singles. These singles usually are 23 to 30L. No perceived problems on my end. I have been thinking about putting some CO2 on top just in case. Every time I get to that stage I get a case of the CBFs.

I love the Chronical. So easy to use. So easy to clean. So damn sexy.


----------



## WarmerBeer (6/6/16)

There's always the 49 lt version, the Chronical 14.

If you're looking to just fill 2 x 19 lt kegs, it's kind of an ideal size.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/16)

booker_h said:


> FWIW, I use my 64L to make singles. These singles usually are 23 to 30L. No perceived problems on my end. I have been thinking about putting some CO2 on top just in case. Every time I get to that stage I get a case of the CBFs.
> 
> I love the Chronical. So easy to use. So easy to clean. So damn sexy.


Thanks for the feedback mate. 
Well some data I saw suggests you get 300L CO2 produced for a typical single 5gallon batch of brew, so should mean your headspace is totally purged out even for a single in a 64L chronical.



WarmerBeer said:


> There's always the 49 lt version, the Chronical 14.
> 
> If you're looking to just fill 2 x 19 lt kegs, it's kind of an ideal size.


From what I can gather that size is no longer available at site sponsors. Only the 26L and 64L? But I agree it would probably be the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## dannymars (7/6/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Interesting, so the trub loss shouldn't change though right? As that is the finished yeast, hops and other break material that's made it through. Size of vessel shouldn't change that should it?
> 
> On the dead space I guess with the pickup tube there is a minimum lower level you can rotate that arm to. Does anyone know what volume is left in the fermenter below that point?
> 
> ...


I'm just talking comparatively, or rather as a percentage of the total batch size. But yeah, the actual volume amount does not change.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/6/16)

Anyone know for sure if the Chronical 14 (49L) version is still part of the lineup and likely to be stocked by local sellers next influx? Convinced now that the 64L would be too large for my needs and become annoying, so either the 7 or the 14 are perfect, both of which I can't find in stock atm.


----------



## Grainer (7/6/16)

Think Clever brewing is getting them in


----------



## Brownsworthy (7/6/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Anyone know for sure if the Chronical 14 (49L) version is still part of the lineup and likely to be stocked by local sellers next influx? Convinced now that the 64L would be too large for my needs and become annoying, so either the 7 or the 14 are perfect, both of which I can't find in stock atm.


I've got the 14gal ss brewtech which is actually 53l plus a litre of head space in the lid. Got it from cheaky peak around 3mths ago.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/6/16)

Fermented any single size batches in it and had any grief or gripes?

I've asked around and there are no 14gal actually in stock anywhere at the moment. Happy to be patient if it means I get the best size for my needs [emoji3]


----------



## Brownsworthy (7/6/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Fermented any single size batches in it and had any grief or gripes?
> I've asked around and there are no 14gal actually in stock anywhere at the moment. Happy to be patient if it means I get the best size for my needs [emoji3]


Only 1 single of 25l and I didn't notice any ill effects and kegged and bottled approx 21l.

I looked at the 64l but decided the 54l would be best as I aim for 46-50l and wanted to do the odd single batch as well.

Best of luck with finding whats best for your needs I know the 54l suits me to a T.

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (7/6/16)

I pussy footed around for a bit. Umming and arrrr-ing between the 54L and the 64L. In the end I thought that it's easier to under fill rather than over fill. I went the 64L.


----------



## forshoa (7/6/16)

Brownsworthy said:


> Only 1 single of 25l and I didn't notice any ill effects and kegged and bottled approx 21l.
> 
> I looked at the 64l but decided the 54l would be best as I aim for 46-50l and wanted to do the odd single batch as well.
> 
> ...


I've got the 14 gal version as well and it is the perfect size for filling two 19l kegs. Have done anything from 25l-40l batches in it without issue.

I'm sure you'll be happy with any size Chronical. They are a great bit of kit.


----------



## 2much2spend (9/6/16)

forshoa said:


> I've got the 14 gal version as well and it is the perfect size for filling two 19l kegs. Have done anything from 25l-40l batches in it without issue.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be happy with any size Chronical. They are a great bit of kit.


 so how did you go with the passivation? Did you use the TSP cleaner?


----------



## forshoa (11/6/16)

2much2spend said:


> so how did you go with the passivation? Did you use the TSP cleaner?


Yep....used the TSP as has been outlined in previous discussion threads.

Despite how clean it looked when unboxed, the TSP solution was grey after I stripped it all down for a good scrub and soak.

Followed that with a passivation soak in a strong Star San solution.

I've had it in service for about 18 months now, say 15 brews, and it hasn't skipped a beat.


----------



## MartinOC (11/6/16)

Grainer said:


> Think Clever brewing is getting them in





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Fermented any single size batches in it and had any grief or gripes?
> 
> I've asked around and there are no 14gal actually in stock anywhere at the moment. Happy to be patient if it means I get the best size for my needs [emoji3]


I have it on good authority from that smartarsed prick..erm.... "Clever Brewing Bloke" that the 14Gal. ones are still being produced & Clever Brewing is expecting 6 of them to be delivered in one massive shipment (anyone need 27 Brewmaster buckets??), but it's likely to be a few months away if you're willing to wait.

Shoot them a support email about it & you'll go on a "priority-contact-list" for when they're in stock.


----------



## 2much2spend (11/6/16)

forshoa said:


> Yep....used the TSP as has been outlined in previous discussion threads.
> 
> Despite how clean it looked when unboxed, the TSP solution was grey after I stripped it all down for a good scrub and soak.
> 
> ...


 can I ask where you got the tsp from?


----------



## blekk (11/6/16)

2much2spend said:


> can I ask where you got the tsp from?


Link - https://www.bunnings.com.au/cleaner-all-purpose-2-2kg-tricleanium_p1670021


----------



## forshoa (11/6/16)

blair said:


> Link - https://www.bunnings.com.au/cleaner-all-purpose-2-2kg-tricleanium_p1670021


+1 for Bunnings. Was as easy as that.


----------



## Lethaldog (24/7/16)

I'm looking into buying one of the beauties at the moment, I've been brewing in plastic for years and thought it was about time to treat myself to some shiny kit, just a couple of Q's as I'm looking at the 17G/64L I'll be spending $1000+ so 1st question is it worth it/ are they that good? Also if you were to remove the yeast cake before cold crashing would there be any reason you couldn't transfer to the keg etc from the bottom tap as to avoid loss or would you have to make a longer racking tube? 
Last one, how many of you that have them use co2 to transfer from it and were the parts for that easy to aquire?
Cheers
Leigh


----------



## zwitter (24/7/16)

Hi
I have the Chronical7. Paid around $500 odd some time back and then probably another 400 upgrading valves to butterfly and the T piece on top sample valve glass yiew port on top and glass sight tube on the bottom. Oh and then there was the fridge and brewpi for more.

Well over a grand all up.

Is there better, probably but at the time it made a good 50th birthday present to myself.

It is just soo very much better than the plastic fermenters. I love the conical bottom and the sanitary fittings. But the ball taps are rubbish as like all ball valves they have voids so would need stripping every time and are still an infection risk.

I also bought the sanitary version of the racking arm.

On the positive it is a breeze to clean just a wipe and is clean. A real pleasure to use with no infection or tainting from previous brews.

I will never go back to plastic.

Was thinking of getting a second or a bigger one but reduced my drinking a bit so at this time will stick with what I have.

I do use CO2 to transfer to keg but also gravity as these are not pressure vessels and any more than 1 or 2 psi will warp the lid and leak. I have never over pressured mine and it is still good seal.

I use a blow off in a jug of starsan but am still planning improvements with low pressure purge type regulator and some other things like a camera down the top sight tube and other plumbing changes. I am building up my sanitary fitting collection. Many bits out of China and some out of the USA.

James
Zwitter.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lethaldog (25/7/16)

Where did you source your parts from, I was looking on the SS Brewtech site and it didn't seem like they deliver anywhere else but America? If/when I get one I was looking at getting leg extensions and the bottom sight glass and a few other bits


----------



## danestead (5/8/16)

Lethaldog said:


> I'm looking into buying one of the beauties at the moment, I've been brewing in plastic for years and thought it was about time to treat myself to some shiny kit, just a couple of Q's as I'm looking at the 17G/64L I'll be spending $1000+ so 1st question is it worth it/ are they that good? Also if you were to remove the yeast cake before cold crashing would there be any reason you couldn't transfer to the keg etc from the bottom tap as to avoid loss or would you have to make a longer racking tube?
> Last one, how many of you that have them use co2 to transfer from it and were the parts for that easy to aquire?
> Cheers
> Leigh


Because yeast, when flocced, is quite a thick sludge, I find it is quite hard to dump all the yeast. No matter how many times I dump the yeast on a batch, there is still a thin layer that sticks to the cone, built up on anything protruding, stuck in the dump valve etc. so I don't think you would have great success transferring from the dump valve. If you are filtering, it may be worth trying once though.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/12/17)

Any Chronical owners using the MICRO sight glass (threaded type)? I’m having trouble with one of mine installing it at the bottom of the cone, then the 1.5” 90 degree elbow piece and then a 1.5” butterfly valve. It appears to take the weight OK but the issue is operating the valve I need to be super careful as the thread on the micro sight glass spins and it could spin and leak which would make an awful mess.

Lucky I mainly only need to use this after I’ve kegged and Im harvesting the yeast, but lately I have been dumping a little bit of trub in the first day or two of fermenting.

If I tighten the micro sight glass more to avoid it spinning when installed it pushes the o-ring out... seems a bit of a silly design if it can’t be used where I’m trying. A flat silicone washer might be better in this situation? Anyone had any luck playing around with it?

Attached some photos of the first one is how I’d like to put the sight glass and second my latest batch where I just couldn’t get it tight enough so placed it here to minimise the spinning when operating the butterfly valve. Third photo is the very first way I did it, but capping the sight glass makes dumping anything difficult, you really need a second valve after it to dump as it gets messy closing the valve, removing the sight glass, putting it back on and also introduces some O2.


----------



## razz (28/12/17)

Not sure why it would have an “O” ring in it DJ? I have bought a few sanitary fittings over the years and they were all supplied with flat washers. Maybe email to the supplier as to why? The first pic would be the preferred position for the sight glass.
Edit. I own a conical, not a chronical.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/12/17)

Hey razz, it’s the design of the ss brewtech micro type sight glass that uses o-rings (see photos). I’ll check if some flat washers will work but it still seems like a lot of force on the glass to get a seal that can withstand the turning force when opening the butterfly valve too.


----------



## huez (28/12/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey razz, it’s the design of the ss brewtech micro type sight glass that uses o-rings (see photos). I’ll check if some flat washers will work but it still seems like a lot of force on the glass to get a seal that can withstand the turning force when opening the butterfly valve too.



That looks different to the design on the ssbrewtech website. The one on the website has molded blue seals not orings. Maybe you have an older version of it? I'd be shooting someone an email.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/12/17)

Thanks huez I didn’t even think so look back at the ss brewtech site. They’ve updated the design by looks of it. Supplier of mine said he’s in touch with them about replacing the seals for the old design kits so will get replacements in due course [emoji106]


----------



## razz (29/12/17)

Thanks for the pics DJ. I was talking about the flat seals for the sanitary fittings. I didn’t realise the sight tube had O rings.


----------



## wynnum1 (29/12/17)

If its a o ring can you take to a seal supplier and get one the same size probably a good idea to get extra when purchasing as would think will always need replacing.


----------



## Truman42 (26/6/19)

What method are you guys using to transfer from your kettle into these fermenters? I use an immersion chiller in a Guten and I use the pump to whirlpool whilst chilling. So Im thinking of making sure my whirlpool hose is long enough to reach the fermenter so once Ive reached temperature I can connect the hose to the racking arm valve and use the valve to throttle the flow slowly into the fermenter.


----------



## MashBasher (27/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> So Im thinking of making sure my whirlpool hose is long enough to reach the fermenter so once Ive reached temperature I can connect the hose to the racking arm valve and use the valve to throttle the flow slowly into the fermenter.



Yeast likes to be pitched into well oxygenated wort.

One way to help achieve this is by splashing your wort in vigorously. Attach a 1/2” TC barb to the lid and pump it up via that. If using the FTSS flat lid, the airlock hole is perfectly sized to hold the end of a 1/2” silicon tube securely. Your wort will burble about and foam up, mixing in lots of air.

Pays to try to refrain from opening the lid too much to check the level. Best to know the post boil volume beforehand.


----------



## Truman42 (28/6/19)

MashBasher said:


> Yeast likes to be pitched into well oxygenated wort.
> 
> One way to help achieve this is by splashing your wort in vigorously. Attach a 1/2” TC barb to the lid and pump it up via that. If using the FTSS flat lid, the airlock hole is perfectly sized to hold the end of a 1/2” silicon tube securely. Your wort will burble about and foam up, mixing in lots of air.
> 
> Pays to try to refrain from opening the lid too much to check the level. Best to know the post boil volume beforehand.


I use an oxygen bottle and airstone but I suppose every little bit helps. I dont have the FTSS lid but I can still just clamp the 1/2 inch hose to the top with the rubber airlock bung removed.

cheers for that


----------



## Truman42 (12/7/19)

Anyone know where I can get one of these in Aus?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (12/7/19)

Ask the distributor newera


----------



## kuibrew (12/7/19)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Ask the distributor newera


is the distributor based in Brisbane ?


----------



## stevodevo (12/7/19)

Yes newera is based in Brisbane


----------



## Coalminer (13/7/19)

Truman42 said:


> Anyone know where I can get one of these in Aus?
> 
> View attachment 116059



https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/ss-brewtech-pressurized-transfer-conection/


----------



## Truman42 (13/7/19)

Cheers guys, I got one ordered through Newera.


----------



## Truman42 (16/9/19)

Howdy brewers. Has anyone setup a dry hop chamber for their Chronical with O2 purge? I was thinking of getting a 1.5"butterfly valve and connecting it to the lid. Then on top of that fit a 1.5"sight glass and finally the 1.5" Pressurised transfer fitting as shown in my post above (No 113)

So when I first pitch yeast I would connect a hose to the barb on the Pressurised transfer fitting and use as my blow off tube and the butterfly valve would be open. When Im ready to dry hop I close the valve, remove the PT fitting and fill the sight glass chamber with hops. Fit the PT fitting again and connect the hose to gas then purge a few times to get rid of any O2 and open the valve to drop the hops in.

Anyone done something similar to this?

EDIT:- Sight glass probably isnt needed I suppose as you dont need to see your hops and tube is $17.97 on ebay vs $54.89 for sight glass.


----------



## Meddo (16/9/19)

Truman42 said:


> Howdy brewers. Has anyone setup a dry hop chamber for their Chronical with O2 purge? I was thinking of getting a 1.5"butterfly valve and connecting it to the lid. Then on top of that fit a 1.5"sight glass and finally the 1.5" Pressurised transfer fitting as shown in my post above (No 113)
> 
> So when I first pitch yeast I would connect a hose to the barb on the Pressurised transfer fitting and use as my blow off tube and the butterfly valve would be open. When Im ready to dry hop I close the valve, remove the PT fitting and fill the sight glass chamber with hops. Fit the PT fitting again and connect the hose to gas then purge a few times to get rid of any O2 and open the valve to drop the hops in.
> 
> ...


Yep, I've posted my build at the other place - do a Google search for "Dry hop airlock for pressurised FV" and you'll find it. The principal is sound, but my experience was that 1.5" butterfly valves have too small an aperture for hop pellets to fall through. 2" or above sounds like it'll work, certainly my 4" version did. Otherwise perhaps a full-bore valve like a ball valve if you're stuck with 1.5".


----------



## Truman42 (16/9/19)

Meddo said:


> Yep, I've posted my build at the other place - do a Google search for "Dry hop airlock for pressurised FV" and you'll find it. The principal is sound, but my experience was that 1.5" butterfly valves have too small an aperture for hop pellets to fall through. 2" or above sounds like it'll work, certainly my 4" version did. Otherwise perhaps a full-bore valve like a ball valve if you're stuck with 1.5".


_".....and I was struggling to pay attention at work and started designing brew shit in my head instead""_

Lol..Sounds familiar..

So better to use a ball valve at 1.5" then instead of butterfly valve?


----------



## Meddo (16/9/19)

I'd certainly give it a go, I think you'd be wasting your time with a 1.5" butterfly (as I did...). There's always issues with sanitisation of ball valves, especially on the cold side, but since you're only likely to be introducing tiny quantities of hop dust to the cavity it shouldn't be too significant a problem. An alternative if you can only use the 1.5" port is a concentric or bowl reducer from 2" to 1.5" and use a 2" butterfly valve and sight glass - husky said he'd used that size successfully. Haven't tried it myself though.


----------

